# Influence sur la batterie et sur l'écran d'Alarm Clock



## coco4496 (18 Août 2011)

Bonsoir à tous ;

Je viens de télécharger l'application Alarm Clock sur mon iPad, une application qui permet d'afficher l'heure. J'aimerais l'utiliser pour afficher l'heure la nuit, mais j'ai un peu du mal à le mettre car j'ai peur que à force de rester allumé, l'écran s'abîme et comme en plus il est branché, j'ai peur que la batterie perde de sa capacité.

J'aimerais savoir si cela a une influence ou non sur la batterie et sur l'écran.
Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## App2k (19 Août 2011)

Si tu le laisse brancher il perdra en autonomie (donc batterie), Allumé tu le déchargera. En fait ton app c'est une sorte d'attrape couillon (si tu l'a payée). Dès que tu veux voir l'heure la nuit tu appuie sur le bouton home et voila (l'ipad va t'afficher la date l'heure, etc.. les fonctions par défaut, quoi).


----------



## coco4496 (20 Août 2011)

Nan t'inquiète pas, je l'ai pas payé , heureusement !
Merci bien pour ta réponce


----------

